# A use for an old Kindle 2 Oberon cover



## bchaplin (Jul 30, 2010)

So, having sold my Kindle 2 and not its beautiful Oberon cover, I am sad. Realistically I don't know if anyone will buy it.  No doubt someone buying a used Kindle 2 is frugal and unlikely to invest in a pricey cover. So what to do with this nice piece of craftsmanship? Has anyone figured out if there is a notebook that fits nicely inside it, or some clever hack to repurpose it? I wouldn't have space in my bag to carry it every day but am trying to figure out a use for it in my home.

(I should have sold my Kindle and the cover as a package deal, but it's too late for that! At the time I thought I could keep the cover for use with my Kindle 3 but others have convinced me otherwise.)


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

You might be very surprised at how many people might want to buy it. I just bought a used one here about a month ago, and there are always used Oberons for sale here (in the Buy, Sell, Trade, Barter area of the forum).

As for repurposing, I always wondered if it could be used as a journal cover.


----------



## bchaplin (Jul 30, 2010)

Actually trying to sell it, but I have my doubts that it will go. 
I would like to find a use for it if I keep it. If I come up with something creative I'll post here!
Beth


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I am temporarily using it to protect my K3 when it is in my purse (with the help of elastics to keep the K3 secure). It doesn't work very well for this and since it doesn't really fit I have to read my K3 nekkid, so I am eagerly anticipating the new non-Amazon covers, from M-Edge for example.

Like you, I am wondering what to do with it. I like it too much to sell. I gave my k2i to a dear friend, but he wanted the black Amazon cover (that I also had) instead of the Oberon because it looks more utilitarian.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I think Oberon is actually coming up with ideas for repurposing..  notepad or journal inserts that might work.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

The 'junior' legal pads seem to be a pretty good fit.  Would work with the velcro version anyway.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

This is kind of funny.  I was coming on here to cry and moan about missing my K2 cover and wanting to find a use for it.  Tonight I transferred my K2 over to my husband, and (believe it or not) he wasn't interested in my purple butterfly cover.  Go figure.  He is using another cover I had (an Medge I never used) and I'm left with a beautiful, but empty, Oberon which I still love so much!!  I tried fitting a blank Moleskine journal that I have in there but it wouldn't fit.  I've also been wondering if there is another use for it -- some sort of planner or journal or something that might work.  I'll keep looking....and checking here to see if anyone has any ideas.  I really don't want to sell it - I want to use it somehow.  Otherwise it's probably going to sit on my desk where I can at least look at it often.  

I've been planning to just use the Amazon lighted cover with K3 since it is sleek and works so well, but I do miss the beauty of my Oberon and also the flap that I rested my hand in to hold it while reading.  Sighhhh.  Can't anyone ever have it all?!?!


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

When I began using my DX after my husband adopted my K2, I started using my Oberon with corners with the junior legal pads as kindlek mentioned, Ampad 5x8. I was really happy I could use it as a notepad holder so I could still enjoy it.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I think Oberon is actually coming up with ideas for repurposing.. notepad or journal inserts that might work.


Hi Sea! Speaking of journals, I sure wish Oberon had soft cover journal inserts. I love my journals but they are hard cover inserts and like you, I like taking out the stiffeners out of the K covers to have it more like a floppy book cover.

Anyone know of any soft cover inserts that work with Oberon's small journals?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

julip said:


> When I began using my DX after my husband adopted my K2, I started using my Oberon with corners with the junior legal pads as kindlek mentioned, Ampad 5x8. I was really happy I could use it as a notepad holder so I could still enjoy it.


Thanks for the suggestion Julip! Okay, now mine has a junior legal pad resting inside it and I feel a little better.  I didn't think it would work with a corner one but once you said that, I gave it a try. At least I can use it somehow.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm glad you can use it this way too, kari! It makes me sad when my Oberons are in a drawer with nothing to hug.


----------



## bchaplin (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks! I tried out the junior legal pads in Staples today, and they certainly fit! I don't personally use them, but that's nice to know. I'll see if Oberon comes up with an insert, and then perhaps re-gift the cover and journal to someone in my family.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that there was just a glut of covers being sold when the K3 was announced.  Last year in October I had no trouble selling my two K1 Oberon covers for $60 each.  I'm surprised that many of the K2 Oberons were going for $45 or less here, so I decided not to sell mine.  Will look into other uses for them.  I haven't sold my K2 either and may keep it for a very long time.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I think that there was just a glut of covers being sold when the K3 was announced. Last year in October I had no trouble selling my two K1 Oberon covers for $60 each. I'm surprised that many of the K2 Oberons were going for $45 or less here, so I decided not to sell mine. Will look into other uses for them. I haven't sold my K2 either and may keep it for a very long time.


I didn't even entertain the thought of selling my K2. I paid a fortune for it when it first came out (just a year and a half ago!) and with the price of K3, I would have to take a big loss on it. (Plus I have a 3 yr Square Trade warranty on it!) Not willing to do that, plus it gives hubby one to read on even though he's not a big reader. Maybe having one will encourage him!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I sold one of my Oberons, but the other one has been discontinued, and I want to keep it.  I gave the K2 to my kidlets, and they don't appreciate the Oberon like I do.  Thanks for the info about the junior legal pads!  I'm definitely going to try that out.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll bet you could cut your own card stock or chip board and make a really neat little scrapbook with it.

(I don't own an Oberon cover, but I make scrapbooks... so I'm just thinking outside the box.)

If anyone tries this, post pictures!  I wanna see!

Vicki


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

I was thinking of a lovely note pad, and then writing up my very favorite recipes in it. It won't be an issue for ages yet since I'm not upgrading for a while, but I have already been thinking of other uses for my Oberon because there is no way I'm parting with it lol


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I did get some junior legal pads (5" x 8"), and they are a perfect fit!  Two of them together are exactly the right thickness.  Now I have an absolutely gorgeous notepad in my purse.  Thanks so much for this suggestion!


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got my K3 today and I'm beyond happy with it.  Right now I'm going to read it nekkid.  My plan is to wait (still waiting!!) for The Clutch by Happy Owl for my iPad.  It has a compartment that would fit the K3 nicely.  Than its protected during travel and I could read it nekkid all the time. It is so cute, I can see covering it up.  I have an Oberon cover from my old K1 (it broke!) that utilized velcro.  I've thought of using that but the thought of marring the sleek surface of my K3 with strips of velcro is more than I can bear right now.  I may just rubber band it in the Oberon for transport for now.  Then I may convert the Oberon cover for another use.  Kathy


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

Cut the corners off, get some velcro and put your K3 in it. That's what I'll be doing when my K2i bites the dust and I have to upgrade. I'll be damned if I spending more $$ on a new cover.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Brodys Mom said:


> Cut the corners off, get some velcro and put your K3 in it. That's what I'll be doing when my K2i bites the dust and I have to upgrade. I'll be damned if I spending more $$ on a new cover.


Well, I don't particularly want to use velcro on my Kindle, and I sure don't want to make the K3 bigger than it is by using an over-sized cover on it. The smaller size is one thing I really love about K3. So this option will not work for me. But I am using my old Oberon cover as a note pad holder and may find some other inserts that will work well with it too (I haven't looked yet). And I love my Amazon lighted cover for K3 - it was well worth the $$ to me. Everyone is different though so whatever works!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I think Oberon is actually coming up with ideas for repurposing.. notepad or journal inserts that might work.


No.. We are not... That's totally up to you. We are not doing inserts for a variety of reasons. I am not aware of any company doing this.

We do not want to compromise the security of your devices by adding weight and inserts. So if you read or heard it... Wishful thinking. 

Love some of your thoughts though


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:


> We do not want to compromise the security of your devices by adding weight and inserts. So if you read or heard it... Wishful thinking.


What does this mean? It wouldn't affect our devices -- we're talking about a use for the Kindle covers AFTER they're no longer being used to hold a Kindle.


----------



## bchaplin (Jul 30, 2010)

Exactly... The suggestion was for a paper journal that would fit into a Kindle 2 cover, after it is no longer being used to hold a Kindle 2. So that our covers can be re-purposed.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Brodys Mom said:


> Cut the corners off, get some velcro and put your K3 in it. That's what I'll be doing when my K2i bites the dust and I have to upgrade. I'll be damned if I spending more $$ on a new cover.


I don't want to ruin the Kindle with velcro and I don't want to ruin the beautiful Oberon cover by cutting it. I had a K1, its bigger than the K2. More cutting, more ruined cover. I'll figure out what I want to do in the next week or so.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry...

My mistake I was not aware you meant journal inserts. We have had requests to do inserts to fit K3. That was what I was referring too.

Right now there are no plans to create anything to repurpose other cases. If that changes of course we would post it ASAP.

These are some nice ideas


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

yogini2 said:


> I don't want to ruin the Kindle with velcro and I don't want to ruin the beautiful Oberon cover by cutting it. I had a K1, its bigger than the K2. More cutting, more ruined cover. I'll figure out what I want to do in the next week or so.


The Oberon cover I have for my K2i is the velcro version. I have a Decal Girl skin over my Kindle and the velcro is stuck to that. My old cover before the Oberon used velcro and the old strips peeled right off without any damage or residue.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

A K1 Oberon is a perfect fit for the K3. I trimmed the top left leather corner holder off, then used velcro and the bottom two leather holders - and voila! My wife's old Oberon she had for her K1 that had been gathering dust is now happily enclosing my K3.


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

This is so late in coming, but Barnes and Noble carries a blank soft ruled journal/notebook that fits in the Oberon Large Journal covers PERFECTLY. Also, you can use the hard cover Leuchtturm 1917 journals in the large journal covers. I've found that the older Oberon Large Journal covers fit a little tighter but even the new ones will fit the Leuchturm journals (they are very similar to Moleskine journals. Also, Rhodia journals will fit the older and tighter large Oberon journal covers great.

For Oberon's smaller journals, you can find Canson refills (lined) from Barnes and Noble that will fit but the are hard cover just like Oberon's refills. Other than this, there's only one journal I've found that works and purchased them in a pair through jennibick.com . They are soft, lined refills used for another of their refillable journals but fit Oberon's small journal covers perfectly.

If you are lucky enough to have gotten an Oberon Pocket Sized Planner when they still made them, the Leuchtturm 1917 small journals fit this planner perfectly turning it into a pocket sized moleskine journal though it is 1/2 inch taller than moleskine journals.

Given preference, I like Rhodia journals first (buttery smooth paper), followed by the Leuchtturm or Moleskine journals (the former for their adaptability and the latter for their paper), then the Barnes and Noble soft journal refills followed by Oberon's refills and then the soft refills from JenniBlick (which are great though I prefer non-lined or less space between lines in my journals.

Hope this is of help who may still be reading this thread 



julip said:


> Hi Sea! Speaking of journals, I sure wish Oberon had soft cover journal inserts. I love my journals but they are hard cover inserts and like you, I like taking out the stiffeners out of the K covers to have it more like a floppy book cover.
> 
> Anyone know of any soft cover inserts that work with Oberon's small journals?


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

Any chance that this is still a possibility? I have 6 beautiful K3 (KK) covers, some of which I'd love to keep if I could find a use for them 



OberonDesign.com said:


> Sorry...
> 
> My mistake I was not aware you meant journal inserts. We have had requests to do inserts to fit K3. That was what I was referring too.
> 
> ...


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I would like to repurpose my k1 cover
Looking for ideas
Sylvia


----------



## ezri (Oct 28, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I see it has been revived so I will share here. 

just about any craft store will carry soft cover 5x7 notebooks that should fit in your K1 Oberon case, Carry the case into the store and give them a try. The soft cover Moleskine notebook fits very snug inside the K2 Oberon case. I wanted the journals to FIT inside the case like they fit inside my journal covers so I did some slicing and dicing to my kindle covers. better to use them than to let them collect dust on the shelf.

How I converted the cases here: 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150482092220509.370523.750095508&type=3

Please note that I actually cut down a soft cover moleskine to fit inside my K1 case. I am rather handy with the exacto knife- you may not choose to cut every page and the cover and spine to make it fit in your K1 case.

And again- Please be careful as you are doing this conversion. no cut fingers or gouged outer covers allowed! Careful careful careful!

~Mary [ aka ezri ]


----------



## robert3755 (May 4, 2012)

I have a need for a Oberon cover for my Kindle 2. let me know the color/type of the cover and the price you are asking. thank you.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

now that has potential. My K1 case may live again!
sylvia


----------



## b4ndavid (May 16, 2012)

asset management compliance


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

b4ndavid said:


> asset management compliance


This is spam!


----------

